# Sim City 2000: EA geht gegen OpenSC2K vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 2000: EA geht gegen OpenSC2K vor*

						Wie für Transport Tycoon Deluxe und Rollercoaster Tycoon gab es auch für Simcity 2000 ein Open-Source-Projekt namens OpenSC2K. Bis jetzt, denn Electronic Arts hat das Projekt mit einem DMCA-Verfahren eingestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 2000: EA geht gegen OpenSC2K vor*


----------



## Tensuko (1. August 2018)

EA ist ein Scheisladen der die guten Spiele killt und nur noch mist produziert.
Aber wehe ein Fanprojekt ist ähnlich und besser als das was EA raus haut....
Unglaublich!


----------



## DerFakeAccount (1. August 2018)

Tensuko schrieb:


> EA ist ein Scheisladen der die guten Spiele killt und nur noch mist produziert.
> Aber wehe ein Fanprojekt ist ähnlich und besser als das was EA raus haut....
> Unglaublich!



Ich sag nur BF2 Revive....


----------



## Sharidan (1. August 2018)

Genau aus diesem Grund verachte ich EA. Mir gehen die ganzen Lootboxen, Ingame Items die man für echt Geld kaufen kann am Arsch vorbei, wird ja keine gezwungen. 
Aber solche Aktionen verachte ich diesen Laden. Lassen wir mal das Rechtliche außen vor, und sie mögen auch im Recht sein. 
Aber meine Fresse das Spiel ist Uralt und ich halte es für sehr fraglich ob die damit noch soviel verdienen um einen Mitarbeiter zu Bezahlen. 

EA verspricht immer wieder sie wäre Kundenfreundlich etc... Das wäre Kundenfreundlich sowas einfach ihn ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Stormado (1. August 2018)

Fakt ist aber, dass EA hier im Recht ist. Wie im Artikel steht, ist diese Sache eher moralischer Natur.
Wenn die Modder auf EA zugehen und mit diesen sprechen, wird EA mit Sicherheit auch mit sich reden lassen.

Aber eben direkt sowas machen, was nun mal eine Urheberrechtsverletzung ist, das ist ein wenig blöd. Egal ob das Spiel 1, 5, 10 oder 100 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (1. August 2018)

Naja EA halt, was soll man dazu noch sagen? Zu dem Laden gab es inzwischen ja genug Negativ-Schlagzeilen um sich eine Meinung darüber zu bilden


----------



## XXTREME (1. August 2018)

EA eben . Auch wenn sie vielleicht im Recht sind, ist es moralisch gesehen absolut lächerlich für ein so altes Spiel so nen Fass aufzumachen. Wenn ich EA schon lese sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2018)

Jop ich auch. Leute bedienen sich an fremder Leute Arbeit und wundern sich über den Arschtritt....aber natürlich ist EA dann das böse böse große Unternehmen.


----------



## e4syyy (1. August 2018)

Was hier wieder für eine ******** geschrieben wird..... Und dann noch das EA mimimimi  

1. Es ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Punkt. 
2. Informiert euch über das Amerikanische Urheberrecht. Nur 5 min einlesen, dann müsstet ihr euch hier nicht lächerlich machen.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. August 2018)

Was sind denn Assetts? Die Grafiken für Gebäude?

Ansonsten ist EA im Recht, hätte es zwar auch bleiben lassen können, ist für mich hier aber nicht zu verurteilen. Mit EA sprechen wird - meiner Meinung nach - nichts helfen. Daher die bemängelten Grafiken (falls das gemeint ist) ersetzen, die originalen (wenn man sie denn überhaupt braucht) nachrüstbar gestalten.

Dann geht's auch wieder weiter.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. August 2018)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Was hier wieder für eine ******** geschrieben wird..... Und dann noch das EA mimimimi  Nehmt euch einen Schnuller.
> 
> 1. Es ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Punkt.
> 2. Informiert euch über das AmerikanischeUrheberrecht. Nur 5 min einlesen, dann würdet ihr euch hier erst gar nicht lächerlich machen.



Inhaltlich hab ich ja denselben Standpunkt. Von der Art und Weise her, sind wir meilenweit auseinander. Muss das so provokativ ("Schnuller", "lächerlich machen") sein?


----------



## e4syyy (1. August 2018)

SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Inhaltlich hab ich ja denselben Standpunkt. Von der Art und Weise her, sind wir meilenweit auseinander. Muss das so provokativ ("Schnuller", "lächerlich machen") sein?



Ja es muss sein, weil in jedem Thema über EA das Gehirn bei vielen hier "offline" geht. Es kotzt nur noch an.
Wer sinnlos heult, bekommt halt mal einen Schnuller. Und lächerlich gemacht haben sie sich selbst... ich hab sie nur drauf hingewiesen.

Edit: Habe den "Schnuller" mal entfernt. Aber lächerlich bleibt, denn das ist es!


----------



## X-VIRUS-X (1. August 2018)

Man muss auch ganz klar sagen:
Die Hintergrund Story fehlt komplett.
Man weiß im Moment gar nicht ob EA bereits vorher aktiv auf die Modder zugegangen ist und ihre Bitte mitgeteilt haben.
Vielleicht ist das passiert und den Moddern wars egal? Weiß man das? Nein.
Daher sind jegliche Beleidigungen, Vermutungen und sonst wie obsolet.

Ich mag EA für manche Dinge auch nicht, aber sie bieten ja auch was an. Sobald die Assets raus sind kanns für das Projekt weiter gehen. Von daher einfach mal objektiv die Sache sehen!


----------



## RivaTNT2 (1. August 2018)

Klar ist EA im Recht, deshalb muss man es noch lange nicht gut heißen. Das Spiel ist uralt, das kauft sowieso keiner mehr. Stattdessen ist es eher sogar noch Werbung für neue Sim City Teile.

Amazon und Google bescheißen in Europa ja steuermäßig auch so gut es geht und sind im Recht, muss ich das jetzt auch toll finden?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. August 2018)

Irgendwie ist wieder ein Sack Reis umgefallen, aber EA hat schon recht wenn es um eine Urheberrechtsverletzung geht (Ob nun Garagencommunity, Indie oder OpenSource spielt keine Rolle). Also an der Nummer kann man EA nicht viel vorwerfen, selbst wenn sie direkt mit dem DMCA-Verfahren um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## Ion (1. August 2018)

Ich frage mich, warum die Modder das dann nicht so wie bei Open Transport Tycoon machen. Das ist im Kern das gleiche Spiel wie das Original, nutzt aber komplett neue "Grafik". Wer das Original besitzt, kann dessen Dateien in OpenTTD einfügen und die Original-Grafik nutzen. Finde ich super gelöst so.


----------



## Kondar (1. August 2018)

Sharidan schrieb:


> EA verspricht immer wieder sie wäre Kundenfreundlich etc... Das wäre Kundenfreundlich sowas einfach ihn ruhe zu lassen.



Ohne Dich persönlich anzusprechen.
Der Nutzer (früher Kunde) verspricht ja auch seit 20+ Jahren mal mündig zu werden.
Aber statt dessen wird munter der nächste Teil vorbestellt um später ersteinmal das Spiel pardon den Day-One-Patch runterzuladen um festzustellen  das one Seasonpass nix läuft
und beim weggeklicken der ganzen Super-Duper-Microtransaktionen kommt er auf der Suche nach Spielspass immer ein Schritt weiter.
Sorry aber wer macht das EA und Co ein Vorwurf? Der Markt kriegt eben das was er verdient.


----------



## hauptmann25 (1. August 2018)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Was hier wieder für eine ******** geschrieben wird..... Und dann noch das EA mimimimi
> 
> 1. Es ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Punkt.
> 2. Informiert euch über das Amerikanische Urheberrecht. Nur 5 min einlesen, dann müsstet ihr euch hier nicht lächerlich machen.



Nur weil es im Gesetz steht muss man es nicht gut finden. Sowas könnte ruhig in eine Art Kulanz fallen. Man kann eben sehr Wohl im Recht und trotzdem Arschloch sein. 
Außerdem finde ich das Urheberrechtsgesetz in der jetzigen Form sowieso schlecht, wenn kein Geld direkt oder indirekt (z.B Werbung) damit verdient wird oder die Verwendung zu negativen Auswirkungen auf den Ersteller führt (z.B Verwendung für politische Zwecke), soll es auch erlaubt sein beliebige Assets zu verwenden.


----------



## Khabarak (1. August 2018)

Aktuell wird SimCity 2000, genau wie 3000 und 4 über GoG.com vertrieben - es ist also aktuell aktiv im verkauf.
SimCity™ 2000 Special Edition bei GOG.com

Das openSC2 Projekt ist ja nicht gerade neu. Nur beißt es sich mit dem aktiven Verkauf des Spiels und da ist dann mal einer der Anwälte bei EA aufgewacht.


----------



## pitbull3090 (1. August 2018)

Immer dieses EA gebashe. Ja ich bin auch nicht der größte Freund von ihnen. Die Spiele werden immer schlechter, immer mehr DLC´s und Mikrotransaktionen.

Aber hier geht es um eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Damit sind Sie im recht und somit auch sauber. Das muss ich persönlich nicht gut heißen, dass sie so auf ein quasi Fan-Projekt reagieren, aber im Recht sind sie alle male. Wer weiß, vielleicht spielt SC 2000 noch mehr Geld ein als wir denken, wenn es wie Khabarak schrieb, derzeit auf GOG verkauft wird. Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist. 

Falls es nicht richtig rübergekommen ist, ich finde das Verhalten von EA hier auch nicht gut. Sie könnten ja mal auf die Modder zu gehen und mit denen reden und so aufeinander zu gehen. ich würde ja auch nicht wollen, dass andere ohne Erlaubnis meine Assetts verwenden, ob nun kommerziell oder nicht. Es wird ja durch  das Projekt für mehrere verfügbar gemacht. 

Ich hoffe das es dort eine vernünftige Einigung gibt, sodass das Projekt fortgesetzt werden kann.


----------



## DasTier81 (1. August 2018)

hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Nur weil es im Gesetz steht muss man es nicht gut finden. Sowas könnte ruhig in eine Art Kulanz fallen. Man kann eben sehr Wohl im Recht und trotzdem Arschloch sein.
> Außerdem finde ich das Urheberrechtsgesetz in der jetzigen Form sowieso schlecht, wenn kein Geld direkt oder indirekt (z.B Werbung) damit verdient wird oder die Verwendung zu negativen Auswirkungen auf den Ersteller führt (z.B Verwendung für politische Zwecke), soll es auch erlaubt sein beliebige Assets zu verwenden.



Ist nun mal leider so das , wenn es das Spiel Kostenlos gibt EA kein Geld mehr damit verdient bzw weniger .


----------



## 9Strike (1. August 2018)

pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Immer dieses EA gebashe [...] hier geht es um eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Damit sind Sie im recht und somit auch sauber. Das muss ich persönlich nicht gut heißen, dass sie so auf ein quasi Fan-Projekt reagieren, aber im Recht sind sie alle male.



Genau deswegen werden sie doch gebasht. Nur weil sie im Recht sind darf ich sie trotzdem bashen. Ich darf auch Microsoft bashen wenn sie mir auf einem 90€ Betriebssystem ungefragt Candy Crush Saga installieren. Das dürfen die auch, aber ich darf MS auch bashen.

Und EA hat davon nichts außer schlechte PR. Im Endeffekt hätten sie wahrscheinlich mehr davon, wenn sie den Source Code veröffentlichen würden und kurz danach ein neues Sim City veröffentlichen. Aber sowas passiert halt nicht, wenn man Anwälte einstellt die keinen Plan von den Kunden des Unternehmes haben.


----------



## pitbull3090 (1. August 2018)

9Strike schrieb:


> Genau deswegen werden sie doch gebasht. Nur weil sie im Recht sind darf ich sie trotzdem bashen. Ich darf auch Microsoft bashen wenn sie mir auf einem 90€ Betriebssystem ungefragt Candy Crush Saga installieren. Das dürfen die auch, aber ich darf MS auch bashen.
> 
> Und EA hat davon nichts außer schlechte PR. Im Endeffekt hätten sie wahrscheinlich mehr davon, wenn sie den Source Code veröffentlichen würden und kurz danach ein neues Sim City veröffentlichen. Aber sowas passiert halt nicht, wenn man Anwälte einstellt die keinen Plan von den Kunden des Unternehmes haben.



Bashen und Kritik ist für mich aber durchaus ein großer Unterschied. Ich kann das Verhalten von EA und Microsoft kritisieren, aber bashen? Vielleicht hab ich auch nur ein anderes Verständnis was das angeht. EA zu kritisieren und zu boykottieren wegen Ihren Verhaltensweisen finde ich legitim. Aber bashen ist für mich aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten mach und ein Thema so aufbauschen, dass es völlig übertrieben ist und man einfach alles schlecht redet. Ich hoffe es kommt rüber was ich damit sagen möchte. Und klar darf jeder seine Kritik äußern. wie geschrieben ich finde das Verhalten da auch nicht gut von EA, das lässt sich besser für alle Seiten lösen. Aber das ist für mich wie beschrieben kein bashing.

Mal noch was anderes was mir da im Kopf umhertreibt. Sind sie vielleicht verplfichtet gegen so etwas vorzugehen, da es sonst eine Art Freifahrtsschein ist, dass das jeder machen darf. Ist das nicht so eine Regelungen bei Patenten? Also wenn Firma A etwas erfunden hat und ein Patent dafür besitz, zur Kenntnis nimmt, das Firma B einfach dieses Produkt nachbaut und Firma A nicht darauf reagiert, sodass das Patent ungültig wird. Vielleicht bin ich da falsch informiert aber iwie habe ich im Kopf sowas mal gehört/gelesen zu haben. Weiß da jemand mehr zu?


----------



## cuteEevee (1. August 2018)

Mit dem letzten SimCity hat EA schon bewiesen das ihnen die Serie egal ist. Jetzt auch noch denen ans Bein zu pinkeln die einen Teil spielen der noch gut war ist echt.... naja typisch EA irgendwie.


----------



## Bluebird (1. August 2018)

whoow,  so langsam kommen sie wieder raus die EA Fanboys 
Also ne Recht haben und wirklich im Recht sein ist schon ein Unterschied , wenn das eine Firma wie EA nicht sieht und da noch Geld denn Anwaelten in denn Poppo steckt um an ihrem eh bescheidenen Image noch denn letzten Lack abzukratzen muss man das wirklich nicht Toll finden 



> Mal noch was anderes was mir da im Kopf umhertreibt. Sind sie vielleicht  verplfichtet gegen so etwas vorzugehen, da es sonst eine Art  Freifahrtsschein ist, dass das jeder machen darf. Ist das nicht so eine  Regelungen bei Patenten? Also wenn Firma A etwas erfunden hat und ein  Patent dafür besitz, zur Kenntnis nimmt, das Firma B einfach dieses  Produkt nachbaut und Firma A nicht darauf reagiert, sodass das Patent  ungültig wird. Vielleicht bin ich da falsch informiert aber iwie habe  ich im Kopf sowas mal gehört/gelesen zu haben. Weiß da jemand mehr zu?



bei einem Markennamen waere es so , aber der Titel ist so verfremdet , da wuerde sogar ein anderer  AAA Publisher mit einem Konkurrenz Produkt durch kommen ... 
Aber selbst dann waere es wahrscheinlich noch billiger und einfacher demprojekt seinen Segen zu geben ...


----------



## Lexx (1. August 2018)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Und lächerlich gemacht haben sie sich selbst... ich hab sie nur drauf hingewiesen.


Ach, wieder mal jemand, der es nicht ertragen kann, wenn jemand eine abweichende Meinung/Standpunkt vertritt.

Lächerlich machen sich nur die, die jene dann mit ihrem eigenen regressiven Verhalten ("Schnuller") glauben demütigen 
("lächerlich" darstellen) zu müssen.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. August 2018)

pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes was mir da im Kopf umhertreibt. Sind sie vielleicht verplfichtet gegen so etwas vorzugehen, da es sonst eine Art Freifahrtsschein ist, dass das jeder machen darf. Ist das nicht so eine Regelungen bei Patenten? Also wenn Firma A etwas erfunden hat und ein Patent dafür besitz, zur Kenntnis nimmt, das Firma B einfach dieses Produkt nachbaut und Firma A nicht darauf reagiert, sodass das Patent ungültig wird. Vielleicht bin ich da falsch informiert aber iwie habe ich im Kopf sowas mal gehört/gelesen zu haben. Weiß da jemand mehr zu?


Nö, bei Patenten nicht, bei Markenschutz oder Gebrauchsmusterschutz ist das glaube ich ein Thema, da muss man aktiv die Marke/das Gebrauchsmuster nutzen und auch gegen Missbrauch vorgehen, damit der Schutz bestehen bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2018)

Wobei ein Patent auch nach 20 Jahren ausgelaufen wäre.


----------



## SimonG (1. August 2018)

Vorwerfen kann man EA da aber ausnahmsweise mal nichts. Die Assets gehören EA und sie verdienen sogar noch Geld damit, da das Spiel noch verkauft wird. Trotzdem schade, dass EA da kein Auge zudrücken kann.


----------



## hauptmann25 (1. August 2018)

Wenn EA gscheid wäre würden Sie von den Moddern die Patches übernehmen in ihre offizielle Version und ihnen 5-10% des Erlöses zahlen. Sie hätte eine 10x bessere offizielle Version (die Version auf GoG rennt Reviews nach in der DOSBox), gutes PR und die Modder ein bisschen Kleingeld.


----------



## VeriteGolem (1. August 2018)

EA halt. Statt den Jungs nen Job zu geben verbieten sie es. Traurig dabei das EA selbst kein gutes Sim City mehr entwickelt.

Naja gibt wenigstens Cities Skylines


----------



## Freakless08 (1. August 2018)

Naja. Wer Assets (in diesem Fall), Modelle oder Texturen von anderen Spielen übernimmt, braucht sich am Ende nicht wundern.


----------



## empy (1. August 2018)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> EA halt. Statt den Jungs nen Job zu geben verbieten sie es. Traurig dabei das EA selbst kein gutes Sim City mehr entwickelt.s



Besser so, sonst würden die ja bald nichts gescheites mehr machen. Ich glaube außerdem nicht, dass die unbedingt für EA arbeiten wollen würden.


----------



## 9Strike (1. August 2018)

pitbull3090 schrieb:


> Bashen und Kritik ist für mich aber durchaus ein großer Unterschied. Ich kann das Verhalten von EA und Microsoft kritisieren, aber bashen? Vielleicht hab ich auch nur ein anderes Verständnis was das angeht. EA zu kritisieren und zu boykottieren wegen Ihren Verhaltensweisen finde ich legitim. Aber bashen ist für mich aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten mach und ein Thema so aufbauschen, dass es völlig übertrieben ist und man einfach alles schlecht redet.



Dann haben wir da wohl einfach eine andere Auffassung. Stimmt schon, dass "bashen" ist jetzt vllt nicht die englische Art von Kritik, aber trotzdem kann man mMn "EA bashen" ohne jetzt alles zu verallgemeinern. Ich finde zB faszinierend wie DICE selbst aus älterer Hardware noch so hübsche Grafik rausholt. Ich denke beim bashen geht es mehr um die Unternehmensphilosophie, was eh subjektiv ist, sieht man ja schon hier im Thread.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (1. August 2018)

9Strike schrieb:


> Ich denke beim bashen geht es mehr um die Unternehmensphilosophie, was eh subjektiv ist, sieht man ja schon hier im Thread.


 Jups, ich glaube das war auch der Grund warum manche (auch meine Meinung) in dem konkreten Fall hier von ungerechtfertigtem gebashe sprechen. Und ich bin weit weg von EA Jünger, aber auch weit weg von EA basher. 
Hier konkret sehe ich selbst einfach keinen echten Grund, für ein (für mich rechtlich und moralisch) nachvollziehbares Verhalten. Wenn sie es freigeben würden, wäre das quasi ein Geschenk, ein Entgegenkommen, ein Gefallen (oder gar ein Vorschlag, den du nicht ablehnen kannst ). Also was sehr positives. Ich finde es komisch, wenn man aus - die schenken uns/denen das nicht - ein moralisch fragwürdiges Verhalten (das hätten die doch machen müssen, geht ja gar nicht) ableitet.
Das man EA für ein Haufen Zeug berechtigt kritisiert, ist völlg nachvollziehbar. Das hat für mich halt in diesem Fall keine Relevanz.

Übrigens Cities Skylines ist das moderne SimCity und sehr hübsch anzusehen und macht viel Spaß beim Spielen.


----------

